# GT: Game 20 vs Pistons



## qross1fan

*







vs








Los Angeles Clippers (14-5) vs Detroit Pistons (14-2)
Date: Sunday, December 11th
Time: 6:00 PM Pacific; 9:00 PM Eastern
Los Angeles Clippers Media: TV - KTLA;Radio - KTLK AM 1150
Detroit Pistons Media: TV - WDWB/WB20; Radio - WDFN-AM 1130
Clippers Last Game: 101-91 Victory vs Phoenix Suns
Pistons Last Game: 106-103 Victory @ Warriors

Clipper Starters:




































Sam "I Am" Cassell/Cuttino "CAT" Mobley/Quinton "Q" Ross/Elton "Mr. Dependable" Brand/Chris "Big Silly" Kaman

Pistons Starters:




































Chauncy B-B-Billups/Richard "RIP" Hamilton/Tayshaun "The" Prince/Rasheed "Sheed" Wallace/"Big" Ben Wallace

Q's Keys To The Game:
1) Attack early, get Ben Wallace in foul trouble.
2) Contain RIP Hamilton.
3) Hit outside shots.

Q's Prediction: Pistons win 83-77
Q's Prediction Record: 15-4*​


----------



## qross1fan

Pistons Game Thread


----------



## yamaneko

Dont see how the clippers can win this without 3 key players. Heck, even with everyone it would be a tough game. The ONLY thing i think thats working for the clippers is that detroit isnt a run and gun team natually, they like to grind things out. This will allow the clipers perhaps not to fall too much behind. They also match up well "on paper." Brand vs. Ben wallace will be a classic matchup. Kaman vs. rasheed, another good matchup. Q Ross is possibly the PERFECT defender for Rip hamilton. Cassell and chauncey, another great matchup. The only size mismatch would be Tayshaun vs. Cuttino. 

Detroit's bench isnt exactly earth shattering, but id take it any day over the clippers depleted bench with the injuries. Marice evans better than daniel Ewing. Arroyo better than eisley, mcdyess better than wilcox. 

Too bad were not at full strength. Im hoping for a clipper victory, but im predicting detroit 89 clippers 79. 

Lets see them put darko on kaman. That was one of the better matchups in the summer league. Darko blocked like 5 kaman shots in 5 minutes, but also picked up a bunch of fouls, and kaman dominted him the rest of the game. I dont follow detroit news much, but are they still defending picking darko over melo? heck, i bet they wish they would have picked up kaman instead of darko.


----------



## yamaneko

on a side note, one thing the clippers can use for motivation...atlanta beat the spurs tonight. If thats possible, heck, a lineup of korolev, ewing, ross, mccarty, ndong could beat detroit on any given night! (exaggeration of course)


----------



## Weasel

The Pistons are a really good team. They are what 9-1 on the road this year which is really impressive. But the game could be won by the Clippers. The Warriors hung tough against the Pistons and dropped 103 on them in a loss. The Pistons team is pretty defensive which is good for the Clippers because they like the slower tempo game since it produces in higher efficiency. Kaman has to be key here to grab all the rebounds since the Wallaces are a very good rebounding duo. If the Clippers play their game, get the crowd into it, and limit TO's then they will give the Pistons a very good run.


----------



## yamaneko

detroits only played 16 games?


----------



## Free Arsenal

No excuses, this is a must win.


----------



## Weasel

Bet on the game here:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=223831


----------



## DTigre

> Detroit's only played 16 games?


Yea they had a five day break last week but now the schedule turns crazy.


----------



## Weasel

Here is an interesting stat for the Clippers:

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/preview;_ylt=AtB8QJdf23Rljjdr7hNxMaW8vLYF?gid=2005121112&prov=ap 



> Los Angeles, which is limiting opponents to an NBA-low 40.7 percent shooting, has used terrific defense in the fourth quarter during its streak. It yielded 14 fourth-quarter points against Miami last Sunday, 16 against New York on Wednesday and 15 against the Suns on Saturday.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

DTigre said:


> Yea they had a five day break last week but now the schedule turns crazy.


talking about the clips rite? well after pistons and spurs, livingston and maggette are set to come back, then SMOOOTH SAILING BABY


----------



## qross1fan

This is the second to last game for the so called "tough 10 game stretch" And Currently Clippers are 5-3, much better then people would have thought, so sorry I don't see how this is a MUST WIN, although I think we might have a chance as we always seemed to keep it close vs Detroit{at home} but lost (last year in DOUBLE OVERTIME) and now we have two people who can close games out. but if the game ends up being low scoring, then I doubt we'll win.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

some people might argue this is the best team in the NBA

but nonetheless, i think the biggest game is against the spurs.....


but this is a huge game as well...

this game and next

its really really time to see what we are made of, even without COrey


GO CLIPPERS!!!!


----------



## WHOZANE

I say that the clippers win tonight its not like the pistons have a good bench they only have hunter and carlos and darko wow they are going 2 beat us with that bench i dont think so and i think its a plus that we dont have maggs 2night because he does to many turnovers he would had hurt us tonight so i predict clippers 97 pistons 89


----------



## Darth Bryant

yamaneko said:


> Dont see how the clippers can win this without 3 key players. Heck, even with everyone it would be a tough game.



I agree. But I go a step further and say I dont see the Clippers beating detroit at all this year. Clippers are a great team, but Detroit is playing like a team on a mission.. A mission to stuff a title down Larry Browns throat. Detroit is the only team that I cant see the Clippers beating this season.

I think they have a chance at all other teams, but the Pistons scare me.

Of course, i'd LOVE to be wrong. A win tonight would or should put us in the top 5 on power rankings.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Weasel said:


> Bet on the game here:
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=223831



25k on the Clippers. If they are going to go down, i'm going down with em.


----------



## Brian.

WHOZANE said:


> I say that the clippers win tonight *its not like the pistons have a good bench they only have hunter and carlos and darko *wow they are going 2 beat us with that bench i dont think so and i think its a plus that we dont have maggs 2night because he does to many turnovers he would had hurt us tonight so i predict clippers 97 pistons 89


I will agree we don't have a very good bench but you failed to mention our top two guys on the bench. Antonio Mcdyess and Mo Evans...


----------



## Free Arsenal

CDRacingZX6R said:


> 25k on the Clippers. If they are going to go down, i'm going down with em.


Hell, I matched your bet.


----------



## yamaneko

yes, i agree that its not a must win game. Too early in the season, and its not a game theyre expected to win. While i would be sad/mad if they lose as with any loss, it will not be a shocker, nor will i be as frustrated as if for example they lost to the knicks the other day.


----------



## Darth Bryant

I just want a competitive game with effort and passion. The Clippers lose I dont care, just make it a good game. They are after all playing one of the best teams in the NBA, if not the best.


----------



## qross1fan

illegal defense right away, how nice


----------



## qross1fan

Brand gets blocked by Sheed Need Weed.


----------



## qross1fan

next possession . .Brand loses control

Billups misses a lay in


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley is FEELING IT! 2-3 Det


----------



## qross1fan

RIP scores 2-5


----------



## qross1fan

Big Silly scores in the paint! 4-5


----------



## qross1fan

RIP again 4-7

Brand is having a off night


----------



## qross1fan

RIP misses it . . . . Sam misses . . . . slow start


----------



## qross1fan

4-9 Pistons are up . . . . . 


Kaman gets bailed out . . foul on Wallace(Sheed)


----------



## qross1fan

Brand misses again . . .Big Ben and Kaman will jump it up


----------



## qross1fan

Wallace and Brand my bad . . Brand controls it but Prince gets it . . ..

Prince gets fouled by Mobley


----------



## qross1fan

Hits the first and not the second 4-10

Ross misses


----------



## qross1fan

Sam misses 4-10


----------



## qross1fan

Sheed scores 4-12 . . time out Clips 6:58 left in the first


----------



## Darth Bryant

Gonna be a long game.


----------



## qross1fan

Cat misses in the post . . EB Rebounds . . . and jams it . .and ONE!


----------



## qross1fan

Elton completes the 3 pt play 7-12


----------



## qross1fan

Big Silly . .9-12


----------



## qross1fan

Ross on the tip in! 11-12

7-0 run since the time out!


----------



## qross1fan

Prince scores 11-14


----------



## qross1fan

Big Silly misses . . . . but Billups doesn;t 11-16


----------



## qross1fan

Alien scores 13-16


----------



## qross1fan

Sheed Got Three 13-19

Brand scores 15-19


----------



## qross1fan

Brand misses but Big Silly doesn;t 17-21


----------



## qross1fan

Big Ben scores 17-23

but so does Brand 19-23


----------



## qross1fan

Brand draws a foul on Big Ben . . time out on the court 2:26 left Detroit up by 6


----------



## Dynasty Raider

hmmm ... I LIKE what I'm seeing out there from the Clippers ...

I think I'll plead Sam's position on this ...

"If they take us lightly ... we're going to beat them." Evidenced by the quick timeout when the Clippers pulled within 3.

Detroit now knows the Clippers come to play ... this is going to be good because THIS Clipper team is not going to back down ... and frankly, I'm not so sure I want to count them out. 

A lot of times, championship teams win with their intimidation ... Clippers don't look intimidated to me.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Down by 14. This is just Detroit's night.


----------



## Darth Bryant

ClipOre4Life said:


> Down by 14. This is just Detroit's night.



This year almost every game has been detroits night.


----------



## DaFranchise

Detroit is taking it to us. It doesnt look good.


----------



## qross1fan

another *DISGUSTING* 2nd quarter played by the Clippers we love so much.

and so far from my 3 keys they have done . . uhhh NONE as Ben has just one foul, Hamilton with 10 points and Clippers 0-2 from behind the arc (says 0-3, but one of the misses was one before the buzzard.)


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

i usually dont post when im pisssst 

but hmmm....damn they just cant stop them, there are so many mismatches  

but damn they are bound to start missing, and the 3s like always are killing us.....


if we can stay within single digits near the end, we might be able to take it....


but damn it seems like an uphill battle, especially when the Pistons have so many scores

and we need Corey right now


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

yea the Pistons are gonna shoot alot of 3s and we dont shoot any 

so if they just make SOME its over 


man Cuttino needs to jack some up, or drive ors omething!!!!



take out Howard Eisley and put in Danny Ewing!!!!!!!!


----------



## air_nitta

i think we are doing ok, but we need to come alive in the third to stay in the game..


----------



## air_nitta

Remember we are playing the best team in the league without one of our best players.


----------



## Copper

This year is different for us Detroit fans, Flip has really opened up the offense and given the players more freedom in shot selection. Under LB and Carlisle Billups and Sheed would not have taken alot of those shots. Its more exciting to watch for the average fan and it seems to have the players more relaxed. I dont think alot of fans outside of Detroit realize that the Pistons arent the grind it out team they have been in the past.


----------



## STUCKEY!

Copper said:


> This year is different for us Detroit fans, Flip has really opened up the offense and given the players more freedom in shot selection. Under LB and Carlisle Billups and Sheed would not have taken alot of those shots. Its more exciting to watch for the average fan and it seems to have the players more relaxed. I dont think alot of fans outside of Detroit realize *that the Pistons arent the grind it out team they have been in the past*.


Is this good or bad?


----------



## DaFranchise

Copper said:


> This year is different for us Detroit fans, Flip has really opened up the offense and given the players more freedom in shot selection. Under LB and Carlisle Billups and Sheed would not have taken alot of those shots. Its more exciting to watch for the average fan and it seems to have the players more relaxed. I dont think alot of fans outside of Detroit realize that the Pistons arent the grind it out team they have been in the past.


I have to agree. Flip has done a great job and the offense for Detroit is much improved. I know Larry Brown led them to a championship but Det is much more enjoyable to watch on the offensive end. I havent watched many Pistons game this year but they are definitely the best team I have seen this year.


----------



## qross1fan

FINALLY! something positive happens AND ONE for the Cat 63-50


----------



## qross1fan

Prince missed . . c'mon now execute and score

thank u elton 52-63


----------



## qross1fan

another foul on the Clippers . . . . chill on defense

McCarty in for Mobley I'm guessing, c'mon Walta! hit ur shots!!!

Prince misses the first FT and the second . . Big Silly rebounds


----------



## STUCKEY!

damn tayshaun is sucking at FT's


----------



## qross1fan

disgusting shot by Kaman, but Clippers ball as ball went off of big ben . . . Brand gets it rejected . .


----------



## qross1fan

52-65 . . . . unless Maggs somehow suits up right now and enters the game, everyone needs to step it up

Mobley and Billups jumpign it .. Clips control it and Brand scores 54-65


----------



## qross1fan

Dyce misses . . . Brand rebounds . . . and Sam misses . . . .


----------



## qross1fan

another Detroit miss . . please execute . . Sam going to the line, nice job drawing the foul


----------



## qross1fan

Sam hits the first and not the second 55-65


----------



## qross1fan

Billups hits a three . . his third of the game 55-68 . . . . . Brand hits a jumper and gets fouled! 57-68


----------



## qross1fan

Brand gets his FT to bounce in 58-68 . . Brand has 22 and 7


----------



## qross1fan

time out detroit, nice defense Waltah!


----------



## qross1fan

Billups uses glass 58-70 . . . Waltah! misses . . . .


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley pokes it away . . D-Town ball . . . . 58-70 with 5:39 left . .time out on the floor


----------



## Free Arsenal

We're going to win.


----------



## qross1fan

Free Arsenal said:


> We're going to win.


 hopefully


----------



## qross1fan

RIP misses . . . Brand lays it in 60-70


----------



## qross1fan

Hamilton won't miss two straight 60-72 

Eisley misses a lay in and Detroit ball :sigh:


----------



## qross1fan

foul on Brand . . his fourth . . . here comes Wilcox . . .a bigger :sigh:


----------



## qross1fan

I guess Brand is still in . . . . Prince hits the first and second 60-74


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley gets nothing *BUT* air

Prince misses . . can we score for once . . . foul on McDyess . . EB shooting two . . Sheed about to check in for Dyce who has 4 rebounds.


----------



## qross1fan

EB hits the first and second 62-74


----------



## qross1fan

Prince misses . . . score please . . . . . . 

and the big silly does just not that


----------



## qross1fan

Eisley takes it . . Mobley JAMS IT! 64-74 . . hopefully that lights a fire under everyones asses


----------



## qross1fan

a miss but big ben gets it back . . box out people . . . . RIP with a dagger three 64-77


----------



## qross1fan

Brand gets fouled by Big Ben . . .64-77 with 1:38 left in the third . . . . :sigh:


----------



## qross1fan

ugh @ Trojans at the game, they jinxing my Clips 

BRUIN PRIDE!


----------



## qross1fan

EB hits both 65-77 and 66-77 .. Brand has 27 . . . and i doubt anyone has anything close to 10


----------



## qross1fan

Delfino hits 66-79 . . With that shot, Delfino has tied up the entire Clips bench in points

Eisley hits it beating the 24 68-79


----------



## qross1fan

Pistons miss . . .please score

Elton gets fouled shooting two
fourth foul on Rasheed


EB hits the first 69-79 . . EB hits the second 70-79


----------



## qross1fan

a foul on Mobley . . . RIP shooting two and he's ca$h

First is perfect and so is the second 70-81


----------



## qross1fan

Brand scores 72-81

anyone but Brand alive?

RIP scores 72-83


----------



## Free Arsenal

Sonics home opener....


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Can the Clippers take it in teh fourth? Stay tuned.


----------



## qross1fan

Elton has 32
Kaman has 14

and no one else has 10 or more


----------



## ClipOre4Life

I'd trade for Artest right now...


----------



## qross1fan

and one for Delfino to start the 4th . . how great :sigh: 72-85 . . and he hits it 72-86


----------



## Free Arsenal

Delfino, I hate that guy.


----------



## air_nitta

qrich1fan said:


> Elton has 32
> Kaman has 14
> 
> and no one else has 10 or more


 we need fourth quarter mobley to step up.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Will someone get hot already?


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley misses . . . congrats u've missed 7 shots and made just 3 

Big Ben gets fouled and shootin two


----------



## qross1fan

Free Arsenal said:


> Will someone get hot already?


i need a ride to the staples center, i might be able to hit one shot at least


----------



## qross1fan

Ben misses both 72-86 . . . . 

hmm time to Hack-A-Ben? bring in Napos;Dong to hack ben! Lol


----------



## Free Arsenal

12 points.


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley hits a shot thank u 74-86 . . . . RIP misses . . . Piston ball . . bad call


----------



## Free Arsenal

get a steal!


----------



## qross1fan

Defense! Defense! Defense! Defense! Defense! Defense! . .Ben drives and gets fouled .. hack-a-ben time


----------



## Free Arsenal

Play hack a wallace.


----------



## qross1fan

Big Ben misse the first and the second is good 74-87


----------



## DaFranchise

Free Arsenal said:


> Play hack a wallace.


I would try anything at this point


----------



## Free Arsenal

Hack a wallace will win this game.


----------



## qross1fan

Brand misses a jumper . . . DEFENSE! DEFENSE! DEFENSE! . . Arroyo now shooting two, foul Big Ben not Arroyo


----------



## air_nitta

cuttino mobley will step up this qtr, he always does. In NBA '06 that is....
CMON CAT!


----------



## qross1fan

Arroyo hits both 74-89 . . just under 10 min left . . . . Sam scores! 76-89


----------



## Free Arsenal

Come back damn it!


----------



## qross1fan

McCarty gets it blocked and about .9 left on the 24


----------



## Free Arsenal

Get to the basket faster!


----------



## DaFranchise

Detroits defense is damn good. Im very impressed


----------



## air_nitta

well done samuel.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Let's not worry too much about losing this game, after all, we are missing Mags, Rebraca AND Livingston against a fully healthy Pistons team.


----------



## air_nitta

13 pts is very achievable with the fire power on this team. Just so you know.


----------



## Free Arsenal

But we lack MAgs, if we had Mags then I'd expect a win.


----------



## DaFranchise

Detroit is just a better team. Plain and simple. Im not going to make any excuses


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Not too worried about a loss here. We don't have Maggz, Livy or Braca and its a back fo back with the front team being the Suns. We beat the team we weree supposed to beat and that's gine.


----------



## Free Arsenal

DaFranchise said:


> Detroit is just a better team. Plain and simple. Im not going to make any excuses


Don't forget it's back to back. :clown:


----------



## Free Arsenal

Oh and our starters played a lot last night too! :angel:


----------



## Free Arsenal

Also, the Pistons got to watch the Clippers play last night, Saunders was AT the game! They were preparing for us.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Don't forget the crowd isn't really into the game.


----------



## Free Arsenal

I already turned it off, I'm not wataching the rest of it.


----------



## DaFranchise

Not over yet!!


----------



## Free Arsenal

DaFranchise said:


> Not over yet!!


The pistons have a double digit lead, the crowd isn't in to it, Brand's got 5 fouls, it's a back to back, and we don't have Livvy, Mags, or Rebraca... it's over.


----------



## DaFranchise

Free Arsenal said:


> I already turned it off, I'm not wataching the rest of it.


Its not done yet.


----------



## air_nitta

its ok, mobley will win it for us - its new york all over again


----------



## air_nitta

did i not just say wilcox will win it for us! I told you. ahem, go wilcox!


----------



## Free Arsenal

Whatever man, it's already over.


----------



## DaFranchise

Hack a Wallace in effect


----------



## Free Arsenal

They are actually doing hte Hack a Wallace?


----------



## air_nitta

Free Arsenal said:


> Whatever man, it's already over.


 Regardless, it was a solid effort - especially by brand. These guys are on top for a reason. Now we know how much we have to improve.


----------



## DaFranchise

It was working but we cant rebound a damn free throw


----------



## Free Arsenal

Eh, who cares... it's over.


----------



## DaFranchise

Wilcox playing with some heart. We need that effort from him every night


----------



## Free Arsenal

4-1 home stand not bad.


----------



## air_nitta

hack a wallace - classic.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Wow, classic... Ben Wallace gets his own rebound and passes it to Billups for a three. Thats beautiful.


----------



## DaFranchise

air_nitta said:


> hack a wallace - classic.


I remember when Coach D did that to Shaq when he coached the JailBlazers. Good stuff by Coach D


----------



## Free Arsenal

Barring a miracle, this game is over.


----------



## DaFranchise

Free Arsenal said:


> Barring a miracle, this game is over.


True but its sure fun to watch Big Ben build a brick house


----------



## Free Arsenal

Maybe if we did Hack a Wallace earlier in the game, we could have won. lol. :banana:


----------



## Free Arsenal

We should start jacking up threes!


----------



## Free Arsenal

Mobley for three yes!


----------



## Free Arsenal

Three again!


----------



## Free Arsenal

He should have shot the three!


----------



## DaFranchise

You cant win them all. Im sure glad we won yesterday


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Got to respect Detroit's game. They're good.


----------



## Free Arsenal

We should jack up more threes argh!


----------



## DaFranchise

ClipOre4Life said:


> Got to respect Detroit's game. They're good.


Yup definitely the best team we have played so far


----------



## Darth Bryant

Wow, Mobley lite it up tonight. 6 for 16 isn't bad though.... uke:


----------



## Free Arsenal

Well... I hope Mags is back for SA, I think we can win if we get MAGs back or at least have a chance to win.

I don't know, something about RIP says the Pistons have that Killer instinct.


----------



## air_nitta

an 8 pt loss is nothing to be ashamed of. We are 8pts away from the top of the NBA. Im not suggesting anything by this comment, but Corey Maggette, Rebrace and Livvy are worth more than 8pts......


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Good game. Detroit is STILL the Detroit that won the championships, been together for 2 years.

No excuses ... they spanked out butts. AND, you know what? That's probably a good thing. Keeps us hungry and reenforces that we still have work to do. We should give the Spurs a better effort.

I did see a bit of tiredness from last night's game ... but not using that as an exuse. Detroit is playing unbeatable ball.

If we had to lose, better that it be from the very best.

When is the next game --- against the Spurs?

Good nite all ... have a good week.


----------



## Weasel

Cut the Tabuse crap I am tired of seeing it come up.


----------



## Weasel

Well what can I say, the Pistons right now I believe are the best team in the NBA. Their starting 5 is just amazing and burned the Clippers several time as did some of their bench players. The first half was the reason the Clippers lost. They played well in the 2nd half and were about even with the Pistons but they couldn't over come their big deficit. Nice classy move by Rasheed to talk crap to Dunleavy over his fouling Ben strategy...


----------



## Darth Bryant

Weasel said:


> Cut the Tabuse crap I am tired of seeing it come up.



It is what it is.


----------



## air_nitta

Weasel said:


> Cut the Tabuse crap I am tired of seeing it come up.


 No kidding! I agree.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Weasel said:


> Well what can I say, the Pistons right now I believe are the best team in the NBA. Their starting 5 is just amazing and burned the Clippers several time as did some of their bench players. The first half was the reason the Clippers lost. They played well in the 2nd half and were about even with the Pistons but they couldn't over come their big deficit. Nice classy move by Rasheed to talk crap to Dunleavy over his fouling Ben strategy...



I'm not a big fan of the hack a player move durning desperation. It makes the game boring. Never liked it when it was used vs Shaq, dont like it now when it's used against Wallace. Though it might have won, it kind of cheapens the game for me.

Although it was funny when Ben got his own rebound and kicked it out to Billups for the three. 

Chris totally caved in the final minutes of the game. Couldnt get into position for a rebound, couldnt do much of anything. Would have liked to have had Corey in the game, so that the pressure on Brand could have been lifted a little, but thats the way the ball bounces.

When is he supposed to return? By SA?


----------



## Weasel

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I'm not a big fan of the hack a player move durning desperation. It makes the game boring. Never liked it when it was used vs Shaq, dont like it now when it's used against Wallace. Though it might have won, it kind of cheapens the game for me.
> 
> Although it was funny when Ben got his own rebound and kicked it out to Billups for the three.
> 
> Chris totally caved in the final minutes of the game. Couldnt get into position for a rebound, couldnt do much of anything. Would have liked to have had Corey in the game, so that the pressure on Brand could have been lifted a little, but thats the way the ball bounces.
> 
> When is he supposed to return? By SA?



However cheap the move might be it is effective and it was effective since Ben clanked most of the FT's. The game would have been closer if the Clippers would have grabbed those rebounds off of the misses of the FT's. It was the right move to do since the Clippers weren't getting the stops on defense, heck you had Delfino going off and making a lot of baskets. Dunleavy noticed it and decided to foul one of the worst foul shooters in the game.


----------



## zeebneeb

Weasel said:


> Well what can I say, the Pistons right now I believe are the best team in the NBA. Their starting 5 is just amazing and burned the Clippers several time as did some of their bench players. The first half was the reason the Clippers lost. They played well in the 2nd half and were about even with the Pistons but they couldn't over come their big deficit. *Nice classy move by Rasheed to talk crap to Dunleavy over his fouling Ben strategy*...


Strategy?

All Dunleavy did was tell his team:

"Hey, there's 5minutes to go, your not good enough to beat them, so let's whip out this lame gimmick to see if we can steal one".


EXCELLENT COACHING.

GIVE EM' HELL RASHEED, GIVE EM' HELL.


----------



## air_nitta

Weasel said:


> However cheap the move might be it is effective and it was effective since Ben clanked most of the FT's. The game would have been closer if the Clippers would have grabbed those rebounds off of the misses of the FT's. It was the right move to do since the Clippers weren't getting the stops on defense, heck you had Delfino going off and making a lot of baskets. Dunleavy noticed it and decided to foul one of the worst foul shooters in the game.


 Boring or not, as a player you play to your opponents weakness. 7-22 from the line is terrible at this level, and the clips exposed that. Pity we didnt come away with the win, but benny had better practice his free throws for next game....


----------



## MLKG

Whatever the strategy surrounding it is, or how many free throws the player ends up missing: it's still flat out bad coaching.

It's just an admission that the team isn't good enough to play at the next level. If the Clippers are serious about being a playoff team they have to start playing like a playoff team. Defensive stops win basketball games- not intentional fouls. 

Dunleavy sent a message loud and clear tonight that he doesn't expect his team to be able to play defense.

Outside of all that, I thought the strategy hurt the Clippers more than it hurt the Pistons, they had cut the lead to 8, had gotten a couple stops in a row, had forced some turnovers, and were starting to get some easy buckets in transition. The fouling slowed the game down for Detroit and allowed their defense to get set every time back down the floor- the absolute last thing you want to happen when you're tring to come from behind on them.


----------



## Sánchez AF

zeebneeb said:


> Strategy?
> 
> All Dunleavy did was tell his team:
> 
> "Hey, there's 5minutes to go, your not good enough to beat them, so let's whip out this lame gimmick to see if we can steal one".
> 
> 
> EXCELLENT COACHING.
> 
> GIVE EM' HELL RASHEED, GIVE EM' HELL.


Is a way to play the game, I cant even remember all the teams that have use that Strategy over Shaq for example, I dont see anything wrong with it


----------



## Sánchez AF

If Rasheed is mad and want talk trash then why he dont teach his teamate how made FT ? Maybe this game could end with a bigger diference,


----------



## Darth Bryant

Brooklyn said:


> If Rasheed is mad and want talk trash then why he dont teach his teamate how made FT ? Maybe this game could end with a bigger diference,


huh?


----------



## yamaneko

Great game by elton again. Wilcox shows signs of improvement each game on the glass. 

Mccarty some questionable play. Kaman up and down again, but mostly up this game. Mobley i think forced some down the stretch when the clippers were still in it that really hurt the clippers.


----------



## yamaneko

> Pistons assistant coach Ron Harper, who helped the Clippers make the playoffs in 1992 and 1993 as a shooting guard, couldn't be happier that his former team has gotten off to the second-best 20-game start in the franchise's 36-year history. "This is a great place to play now," he said.


Oh brother. This coming from the guy who said that being with the clippers was like jailtime.


----------



## qross1fan

qrich1fan said:


> Q's Keys To The Game:
> 1) Attack early, get Ben Wallace in foul trouble.
> 2) Contain RIP Hamilton.
> 3) Hit outside shots.
> [/COLOR][/B][/center]


did we do #1? NOPE

did we do #2? NOPE

did we do #3? NOPE


----------



## yamaneko

i was really dissapointed in Q ross defense agasint rip. He couldnt find a way to fight off of those picks to stick with him. Thought if ANYONE could it would have been him.


----------



## qross1fan

yamaneko said:


> i was really dissapointed in Q ross defense agasint rip. He couldnt find a way to fight off of those picks to stick with him. Thought if ANYONE could it would have been him.


 if their is any way, and i mean anyway to get Artest and keep Brand/Maggs i'll pull the trigger right this instant


----------



## yamaneko

artest defense would have been a welcome addition to the game tonight. If youve got any trade ideas about that, just for fun, go ahead and post in the other thread about artest.


----------



## Weasel

yamaneko said:


> i was really dissapointed in Q ross defense agasint rip. He couldnt find a way to fight off of those picks to stick with him. Thought if ANYONE could it would have been him.



I can't really knock on Ross' defense because Hamilton is really tearing it up this year. His shooting percentages are just amazing for who shots many long range shots. He was making some tough shots and Ross tried but failed.


----------



## yamaneko

I guess im not "knocking" it per ce, just was dissapointed. I thought that ross would have been able to stick like glue to him like he has everyone else lately like lebron, etc. Perhaps my expectations were too high...he doesnt have too much experience running off of constant picks i guess. not many teams in the league have an offense that has a player like rip coming off of picks non stop for the mid range jump shot.


----------



## beavertrapper

EB is not getting any help from Cat or anyone else. Cat is not shooting like the 3 pt shooter he was last year. Our nonexistent 3s is what killed us. We need Maggs back ASAP cause Cat on his own is just not cutting it.


----------



## jcwla

why am i not surprised you are advocating artest?
geez the basketball genius just continues to impress.
bring in the biggest cancer in the league to a team that is 14-6 with key pieces missing and on their way back.
total case of rotisserie-style paul de podesta thinking just looking at stats with no concept of putting together a TEAM rather than a collection of individual players.
to call it insane is polite.


----------



## qross1fan

jcwla said:


> why am i not surprised you are advocating artest?
> geez the basketball genius just continues to impress.
> bring in the biggest cancer in the league to a team that is 14-6 with key pieces missing and on their way back.
> total case of rotisserie-style paul de podesta thinking just looking at stats with no concept of putting together a TEAM rather than a collection of individual players.
> to call it insane is polite.



i don't know what you have against yama, but i was against bringing in Artest, but after seeing tonights performance, we need a damn defender, and sadly Artest might be the main option as Bowen will NOT be let go, same with AK but AK's too big of injury prone to take a chance with him. Yeah, AK might have had one injury plauged year, but that doesn't mean he won't get hurt, + his contract is too big to match.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

this is kinda off-topic but...i predict elton brand to win player of the week AGAIN, for another fantastic week leading clips to 3-1. all 4 of his games were double doubles, including that spectacular game against miami wehre he had 37 pts, 12 reb, and 6 blk. he's a monster this season, averaging almost 26 a game. who said brand wasnt better than amare? he's arguably better at this point


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Ya he'll definitely win player of the week.


----------



## yamaneko

Yeah, they said before the game, that with a good game, he probably would get player of the week again. 

As far as jcwla, if you want to debate artest, go to the artest thread. As others have mentioned here, which is a fact, that we could have used his defense and rebounding last night. Now, would we want him here for the next 5 years? Thats another debate all together. But he is known as the best lockdown defender in the game from the wings. But rodman was the best rebounder pound for pound of all time. And look at the baggage he brought, but the titles he won. So its a matter of balancing out the off court antics with what the guy does on the court. As qrich said, last night we could have used him. If youd want him on the team for 5 years, thats another debate for another thread.


----------



## air_nitta

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> this is kinda off-topic but...i predict elton brand to win player of the week AGAIN, for another fantastic week leading clips to 3-1. all 4 of his games were double doubles, including that spectacular game against miami wehre he had 37 pts, 12 reb, and 6 blk. he's a monster this season, averaging almost 26 a game. who said brand wasnt better than amare? he's arguably better at this point


 He has definetly outplayed amare this season IMO ;-)


----------



## Pistons_Idol

Free Arsenal said:


> Let's not worry too much about losing this game, after all, we are missing Mags, Rebraca AND Livingston against a fully healthy Pistons team.


i was curious how pistons are a fully healthy team when their best defensive and clutch shooter on the bench has been out all season(lindsey hunter)


----------



## Darth Bryant

Pistons_Idol said:


> i was curious how pistons are a fully healthy team when their best defensive and clutch shooter on the bench has been out all season(lindsey hunter)



I think its safe to assume the Pistons have had players take over Hunters role and do it better this season.


----------



## yamaneko

Hunter is not exactly a huge piece to the detroit team. Thats like saying were not at full stregth if we had everyone except Q Ross. A good player, possibly our best defender, but not enough to say were short handed, IF we had everyone else.


----------



## Darth Bryant

yamaneko said:


> Hunter is not exactly a huge piece to the detroit team. Thats like saying were not at full stregth if we had everyone except Q Ross. A good player, possibly our best defender, but not enough to say were short handed, IF we had everyone else.



Yeah im not saying Hunter isn't a good player, but its a joke if the guy thinks the team had any dependency on him. Hunter could never play for detroit again, and detroit will still be the best team in the NBA.


----------



## Pistons_Idol

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I think its safe to assume the Pistons have had players take over Hunters role and do it better this season.


have you ever seen lindsey play?lol he's a huge rebounder and blocker and he can go to the hoop with the best of them.he is a leader on the bench theirs not a player on the bench who can replace lindsey hunter he's been with detroit alot of years and the players respect him he's a amazing player hes everywhere like glue to the oppondent so i dont see your point.you could ask any player whos played against him he's a great defender and when he comes back detroit their only get that much better.


----------



## qross1fan

to say Hunter = what Ross, Rebraca AND Maggs mean to the Clips is a JOKE!

btw, just ignore pistons_idol, he's just truly a homer who doesn't watch the game


----------



## Darth Bryant

Pistons_Idol said:


> have you ever seen lindsey play?lol he's a huge rebounder and blocker and he can go to the hoop with the best of them.he is a leader on the bench theirs not a player on the bench who can replace lindsey hunter he's been with detroit alot of years and the players respect him he's a amazing player hes everywhere like glue to the oppondent so i dont see your point.you could ask any player whos played against him he's a great defender and when he comes back detroit their only get that much better.



Man, the guy is like 36 years old and a year away from retirement practically. His lack of play has seemingly not hurt the Pistons as they are 20 and 3. 

Hunter was really good about 5 years ago, that was probably his last great season. Im sure detroits missing his 1.6 RPG, or his 1.7 assists per game, and his 3.8 points per game... lol.. Its amazing the Pistons even have one half there games with a player like that. Hunter is a hasbeen. He's old, one year from retirement. He makes no real difference to Detroit.

He is basically like a Robert Horry for Detroit without the clutchness, stats, or team leadership. Not to sound harsh, but he wont even be there after a year or two anyway. He is to old. When your comparing to who the Clippers were missing, like Corey 21 PPG, 5.5 RPG, 2.5 APG, or Livingston 8.0 PPG, 5.5 APG, or 3.8 RPG, Or even Rebraca our back up Center's who averages 4.6 PPG, 3.3 RPG... 

Now maybe comparing Rebraca to Hunter at this point in hunters career is fair, but livingston and Corey being out thats painful.. Those are the Clippers starters, well.. At least right now, and the fact remains hunter isnt a starter, will never start again, is to old to really matter, and cant even be compared to the players CLippers missed durning that game.

Detroit has a great and amazing team, Hunter is one small part that doesnt matter if he ever returns or not.. At least in the Win or Loss column.


----------



## Darth Bryant

qrich1fan said:


> to say Hunter = what Ross, Rebraca AND Maggs mean to the Clips is a JOKE!
> 
> btw, just ignore pistons_idol, he's just truly a homer who doesn't watch the game



lol, I know.. But it's fun to argue his view points.


----------



## Pistons_Idol

but to assume the clippers even have a chance to win is even more of a joke,and to whine about your players being out your a bunch of cry baby's who are making excuses.if you would have still lost because detroit finds diffrent players who can win games on any givin night. playing the injury card doesn't mean you could or will ever compete with what detroit has.i can tell your a la team you cry as much as the laker fans


----------



## qross1fan

Pistons_Idol said:


> but to assume the clippers even have a chance to win is even more of a joke,and to whine about your players being out your a bunch of cry baby's who are making excuses.if you would have still lost because detroit finds diffrent players who can win games on any givin night. playing the injury card doesn't mean you could or will ever compete with what detroit has.i can tell your a la team you cry as much as the laker fans


and I can tell you have no life since you bring up topics that were dead for a week +. Shows just how you are. BTW how's it the injury card when the person who pretty much dicatates the offense is out, so is a top 3 backup center in the league and a 6'7 PG who'll just post Chauncy up 24/7? Exactly


----------



## Darth Bryant

Pistons_Idol said:


> but to assume the clippers even have a chance to win is even more of a joke,and to whine about your players being out your a bunch of cry baby's who are making excuses.if you would have still lost because detroit finds diffrent players who can win games on any givin night. playing the injury card doesn't mean you could or will ever compete with what detroit has.i can tell your a la team you cry as much as the laker fans



I'm not sure I ever posted that we had a chance even healthy to beat the Pistons.. In fact most of us pretty much expected a loss reguardless tonight....

In fact I did say that Detroits the best team in the NBA....

All we were saying is that we probably would have been more competitive if we had most of our team healthy.. Did I say win? NO. I SAID COMPETITIVE, AS IN MAYBE THE GAME MIGHT HAVE BEEN MORE FUN TO WATCH.

Don't worry, I know you have nothing else in your life but dont worry the armor of the Pistons is in tact, and no one made little of the beating the pistons did to the Clippers... So you can scuddle back on to the pistons forums and protect the image there.


----------

